# Your favorite photography magazines & books



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm curious what magazines folks on here subscribe to as well as what books you all find useful for either just reading or for reference.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi Mitch. 
I get most of my info and education here! When I don't have an internet connection, (like some lunchtimes at my workshop if the ionosphere has the wrong settings and 3G can't get there) I read f-11 Magazine, a free emag which I find has good technical articles in a format I can follow. 
They start with the assumption that I don't have any prior knowledge and therefore start with the groundwork and build on that. Means you can pick it up from the point where your knowledge runs out rather than wondering how you get to the point at which they start!
I'm currently working through their flash lighting tutorial with a couple of friends, making it a more enjoyable experience as we learn together. 
Some of their photographer profiles are interesting too, though some of the pros work leaves me astonished, most leaves me confused! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 27, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mitch.
> I get most of my info and education here! When I don't have an internet connection, (like some lunchtimes at my workshop if the ionosphere has the wrong settings and 3G can't get there) I read f-11 Magazine, a free emag which I find has good technical articles in a format I can follow.
> They start with the assumption that I don't have any prior knowledge and therefore start with the groundwork and build on that. Means you can pick it up from the point where your knowledge runs out rather than wondering how you get to the point at which they start!
> I'm currently working through their flash lighting tutorial with a couple of friends, making it a more enjoyable experience as we learn together.
> ...



The internet has good information.

I just like to have some good magazines and books to have around. They're especially useful for flights, time spent on "the throne", etc.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi Mitch. 
You possibly missed the point, I have some 30 plus issues downloaded in ibooks, more than enough for any flight, throne time, tea break, or the inlaws, and all in less space than one paper edition! ;D
If you mean paper based then I sporadically buy any photography magazine that has an article that I find interesting, about twice a year. Other than that I get car club mags from 3 car clubs on a bimonthly basis each, more than enough reading to keep me busy. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Nov 27, 2014)

PDN
Resource


----------



## wtlloyd (Nov 27, 2014)

Lenswork.
It's beautifully printed well worth getting the dead tree version.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 27, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mitch.
> You possibly missed the point, I have some 30 plus issues downloaded in ibooks, more than enough for any flight, throne time, tea break, or the inlaws, and all in less space than one paper edition! ;D
> If you mean paper based then I sporadically buy any photography magazine that has an article that I find interesting, about twice a year. Other than that I get car club mags from 3 car clubs on a bimonthly basis each, more than enough reading to keep me busy.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Yeah, I meant paper versions. I should have specified.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 27, 2014)

wtlloyd said:


> Lenswork.
> It's beautifully printed well worth getting the dead tree version.



So it's all photographs with no ads or articles?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 27, 2014)

I do a bit of everything...

- CanonRumors gives me a plenty of info
- dps - digitalphotographyschool.com
- YouTube sometimes
- Scott Kelby books and website (although kelbyone.com is now getting a bit expensive)
- Byran Peterson books
- Joel Sartore books, blog, etc.
- David Hobby and Joe McNally books, blogs & seminars
- Nevada Wier books, blogs & seminars (She's great, even discusses how she packs, etc.)
- A ton of misc books obtained from Half-Price Books when I have time to go there and browse.

The fun/neat thing about the used books from Half-Price is that some of them are from waaaay back. '70's stuff. It's a blast to read how things were done back in not just the film days, but the _manual_ film days! We have a lot of technology today but the general rules and limits still apply. And therefore, the same tricks from any time period can still help improve technique and photographs. One '70's book I got for about $8 or so was an early book from Annie Liebovitz with pictures of a very young and beautiful Candice Bergen among others.


----------



## beckstoy (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm a PPA member and I've grown to love the publication they send called "Professional Photographer." It's a very good read, and I've looked to it almost as much as Canon Rumors!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Nov 27, 2014)

I have gone paperless but outdoor photographer and a UK one called eos magazine. love to get the paper copy but the electronic one is over 30 us a year and bi-monthly


----------



## sdsu1982canon (Nov 27, 2014)

For me PhotoPlus Canon edition is the best. It concentrates skills you should know while shooting Canon. It also comes with a DVD for learning editing skills in photoshop. It has been my go to mag for over 4 years. Though slightly pricey, for $99 you get 13 issues for a year. All other mags I read online, but have no concern about other camera info that is promoted since I have been a loyal Canon customer since 1975.


----------



## rainless (Nov 29, 2014)

France's "Photo" magazine.

I've lived everywhere around the world and no other magazine even comes close.


----------



## pcdebb (Nov 29, 2014)

i recently started a subscription with Outdoor Photographer to get some Homer-droolworthy inspiration for landscapes (Zinio had some good sales). I read Popular Photography to try to stay in the loop with things. I think I may look at the PhotoPlus mag.

Then there are about 30 links I have saved for my browsing pleasures.


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Nov 29, 2014)

I owned the entire series of William Mortensen, Camera Craft books. They're wonderful and well worth looking for. Even as they're c.1930-ish.


----------



## tayassu (Nov 29, 2014)

I read the German "Naturfoto" which is a great magazine for nature photographers.
There are articles from such "celebrities" like Ingo Arndt or Radomir Jakubowski.


----------



## Berowne (Nov 29, 2014)

Harald Mante: The photograph: composition and color design.
Stephen Shore: The Nature of Photographs. 
Roland Barthes: Camera Lucida: Reflections on Photography.

Mantes Book is about applying design rules to photos. Very instructive. 
Shores Book is about the mental processes we may have when looking at photographic prints and during making photos. 
Barthes Essay presents a conzept of "Reader-response criticism" (in German Rezeptionsäthetik) to photography. 

This stuff will not help to make sharper pictures, it is simply to have more fun with Photography. 

Greetings Andy


----------

